# Colnago Updating Thier Top Tier Frame C59



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

After seeing Look update their top tier frame i was thinking when will Colnago replace the C59. It seems all the big companies who have bikes in Tour de France have updated their bikes with foil tubes etc. Just bought a C59 and love it but it seems the bike has been around for awhile and is standing still while other companies are updating their bikes constantly. Are these updated frames just marketing gimmicks and it does not get much better than the C59. It seems the new thing is hiding the brakes behind fork and under neath BB. What's everybody's op?


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

I believe most companies rely on gimmicks to sell their products and release their wares for retail before they are even ready in a effort to beat their competition to market with said gimmick (Hydraulic road callipers come to mind)... Better companies don't need gimmicks but instead focus on providing high quality to bring to buying consumer.



gofast2wheeler said:


> ... It seems the new thing is hiding the brakes behind fork and under neath BB. What's everybody's op?


Certainly not a new thing, it's been done over and over again... both behind the fork and on the chain stays near the BB...

Here's a Colnago from 1980...notice anything?

View attachment 283149


----------

